# Warcraft 3 im 16:9 spielen?



## osama (29. Juli 2008)

Hiho,

ich weis das es das falsche Forum ist aber leider liest das wohl keiner in dem Forum wo ich es davor postete... so zu meinem Problem:

ich habe mir um bisel unterwegs zu zocken w3 und w3 ft auf meinen laptop installiert ^^ so nun hat der laptop ein 16:9 format und das geht eig. bei allen anderen Spielen auch nur bei W3 egal welches von beiden nun klapt es nicht da is das so 9:3 oder wie das heißt da sind rechts und links halt ziemlich dicke schwarze balken das heißt das bild wird wie ein quadrat angezeigt und so is das bild halt schon die hälfte kleiner.... nun frage ich euch wer weis wie ich das einstellen kann das ich das Spiel in Vollbild spielen kann? würde mir sehr viel weiter helfen

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe :=


--------------------
Gott muss verrückte Menschen lieben! Er macht so viel davon!

"Hexer sterben zwar aber ihre Dots leben auf dir weiter zumindest für ein paar Sekunden"


----------



## Predataurus (29. Juli 2008)

Du musst einfach die passende Breitbildauflösung einstellen z.B. 1280 x 800 oder 1680 x 1050. Dann geht es einwandfrei.


----------



## osama (29. Juli 2008)

problem is es geht nur bis 1024x860 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (29. Juli 2008)

kann mir keiner helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Predataurus (29. Juli 2008)

osama schrieb:


> problem is es geht nur bis 1024x860
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also diese Auflösung gibt es garnicht, da weder 4:3 noch 5:4 noch 16:10 (16:9)

Wenn du keine "(weit)" Auflösung einstellen kannst, dann musst du dich wohl um einen neuen Grafikkartentreiber kümmern. Den gibts auf der Herstellerseite des Notebooks. Nicht die klassischen Treiber von nvidia/ati nehmen! Die gehen bei Notebooks nicht, da Spezialversion der Graka eingebaut ist.


----------



## Ludercross (29. Juli 2008)

Wenn du eine Widescreen Bilschirm hast musst du die Auflösung in der Registry einstellen, hier eine Anleitung:

http://warcraft.freakygaming.com/tutorials...widescreen.html


----------



## Predataurus (29. Juli 2008)

Ludercross schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Widescreen Bilschirm hast musst du die Auflösung in der Regestry einstellen, hier eine Anleitung:
> 
> http://warcraft.freakygaming.com/tutorials...widescreen.html



Ach es geht garnicht um WoW. Ups...


----------



## Sir Acrow (29. Juli 2008)

Wenn das mit dem Grafiktreiberupdate nicht funktioniert, kannst du auch eine alternative Auflösung in der Registry eintragen (Hab ich letztens bei nem Kumpel gemacht):
Start->Ausführen->Regedit
Von da Navigierst du nach: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER -> Software -> Blizzard Entertainment -> WarCraft III -> Video

Dort suchst du die Einträge resheight und reswidth ... mit ihnen kannst du die Auflösung beliebig verändern. ABER du musst wenn du sie änderst vorher bei Basis Dezimal nehmen, nicht Hexadezimal!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen!

Tante Edith:
Aaaaw ~~ Zu langsam


----------



## Draft (29. Juli 2008)

Ein richtiges 16:9 Bild wirst du bei WC3 jedoch nie hinbekommen, selbst nicht mit den Einstellungen. Das Bild ist einfach nur auf die Auflösung gezerrt, verständlich, da du ja sonst eine größere Sichtweite gegenüber 4:3 Spielern hättest.


----------



## osama (29. Juli 2008)

WOW danke SIR ACROW und allen anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 minuten bisel da rumstellen und w3 und w3 ft ham die volle größe man das is so klasse vielen dank das is genau bis an rand perfekt einfach danke nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

